

Ask HN: Wordpress Hosting? - mjfern

Can anyone recommend a Wordpress host? Speed is king. Thank you!
======
RobGR
Look into these guys:

<http://wpengine.com/>

------
brianwillis
<http://mediatemple.net> is popular. Not all that cheap, but not outrageously
expensive.

You could also just use <http://wordpress.com>

~~~
cheae
I have few sites hosted with them. Down times are terrible. Expensive doesn't
always mean good service.

~~~
mediatemple
Sorry to hear you're unhappy with the service! Have you been in touch with
support about your downtime issues? Perhaps it's something that can be
remedied. We'd love to hear some feedback and be in touch about any issues
you're having. Please feel free to open a support request, give us a call, or
message us on Twitter (@mediatemple). We are available 24/7.

------
smeegle
I would try <http://www.firehost.com/secure-hosting/wordpress> its a bit on
the high end but I am a happy customer.

------
kylelibra
Depends on what you're going for, Bluehost is pretty good for the price.

------
zone2
how much do you post a week? how big is your audience? what is your price
range?

